# Vacation



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

hello, ive got 2 tanks, one with a pair of large oscars and one with a red devil. Im leaving on vacation for over 2 weeks, what is the best plan of action? how will the fish do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Is anyone that can feed the fish while you're gone? Relative or neighbor? I always have a relative feed my fish while I'm away. The fish may be fine for two weeks without eating if you feed them very well days before, but if you're worried about them my best suggestion would be to find someone trustworthy to help ya out.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

ok, what if i dont have someone feed them, mom isnt trustworthy on letting someone into the house


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Can your mom feed them? Put food in sandwich bags marked with the day on them and just ask her to dump them in on that day (worked for my brother...). They will be fine for 2 weeks without food though if she can't.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

IMO they would be fine, or get a auto feeder but i think they'd be fine. just toss in some guppies.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Just make sure the filters, heaters etc are all clean and in good working order, maybe do an extra water change just before you go.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Go to the LFS and get a couple bunches of Anachorus (a plant), The fish will munch on it while your gone, and be just fine


----------



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

Osiris said:


> just toss in some guppies.



i like that idea.....when they get hungry they will eat

or maybe a handfull of ghost shrimp (they would eat ghost shrimp wouldn't they?)


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

yup. they eat guppies, ghost shrimp, feedr fish (tho not the greatest food but it'll keep them fed) or like Orisis said, get an auto feeder. auto feeders at my lfs are 50.00 dollars tho so they prolly aren't the best option for you.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

David-P said:


> i like that idea.....when they get hungry they will eat
> 
> or maybe a handfull of ghost shrimp (they would eat ghost shrimp wouldn't they?)


Oscars are always hungry, or act as such. If you threw guppies or shrimp into the tank they would be eaten immediately, and you do not want to add 40 just to be safe.

I would take Sue's advice, keep in mind oscars in the wild do eat some vegetable matter.

Edit: GAH, looked at top thread date, this is another thread dragged up by david ><


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

If you were to throw feeder fish or shrimp in there, they wouldn't last two weeks...probably not even a day.

Try to get an automatic fish feeder.


----------

